# The handyman was to expensive!!!



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

The handyman was to expensive!!! 
People I tell you this dude sounded cheap. I could tell by the tone in his voice.
I got this call a few hours ago. Some dude I don't even want to say customer and him in the same sentence. Calls me up saying he bought a dishwasher at Lowes needs it installed. He talked to a handyman did not like his $25.00 hour rate. Calls me up asks if I can do it for less :laughing::laughing::laughing:
I asked if he called any other plumbers he said no. I said sorry I can't help you good luck and good bye. :furious:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I have this decal on the tailgate of my truck, some like it others don't.

Me, I don't care one way or the other. :thumbup:

"If you think it's expensive to hire a professional...hire an amatuer FIRST"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*12 inches of raw sewage in crawl space*

dont you just love those price shoppers...??

when you have 12 inches of raw sewage in the crawl space, that is probably not the best time to start haggelling with the plumber on the phone:laughing::laughing::no::no:

Mid summer, I had a lady call me wanting to know what my hourley rate was, 

then she tells me she has been trying to find someone to fix this broken off sewer pipe in teh crawl space for over 3 weeks, she says it is just pouring right into the crawl

then she tells me that their are 4 people living in the home, and I ask her why she has waited so long to get this fixed:laughing::laughing:

she tells me that everyone she has had out to give her a free estimate were too expensive. 

and whoever I send out better be a skinney guy to get down in the crawl space.. its pretty tight...

I tell her to keep an eye out for me, I will get over there later that day....:yes::yes::yes:.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> The handyman was to expensive!!!
> People I tell you this dude sounded cheap. I could tell by the tone in his voice.
> I got this call a few hours ago. Some dude I don't even want to say customer and him in the same sentence. Calls me up saying he bought a dishwasher at Lowes needs it installed. He talked to a handyman did not like his $25.00 hour rate. Calls me up asks if I can do it for less :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> I asked if he called any other plumbers he said no. I said sorry I can't help you good luck and good bye. :furious:


I had an old lady tell me I was too expensive when i quoted $120 to rebuild her delta kitchen faucet. So i asked her how much she thought it would be. She replied $20. I told her I think that was the going rate back in the 40's today plumbers charge more than that to ring your door bell. I left. :laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> The handyman was to expensive!!!
> People I tell you this dude sounded cheap. I could tell by the tone in his voice.
> I got this call a few hours ago. Some dude I don't even want to say customer and him in the same sentence. Calls me up saying he bought a dishwasher at Lowes needs it installed. He talked to a handyman did not like his $25.00 hour rate. Calls me up asks if I can do it for less :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> I asked if he called any other plumbers he said no. I said sorry I can't help you good luck and good bye. :furious:


The way you get to where you work 5-days a week every week is to treat every call like a potential customer. I use to have similar calls but I would explain, as pros my guys would be in and out in less time and do a better job to boot. You don't get every call but it helps you from becoming too cynical. It just seems like you have a higher than normal percentage of these type of calls so if you could figure out a way to capitalize on them you may get busier which would be a good thing.

Mark


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> The handyman was to expensive!!!
> People I tell you this dude sounded cheap. I could tell by the tone in his voice.
> I got this call a few hours ago. Some dude I don't even want to say customer and him in the same sentence. Calls me up saying he bought a dishwasher at Lowes needs it installed. He talked to a handyman did not like his $25.00 hour rate. Calls me up asks if I can do it for less :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> I asked if he called any other plumbers he said no. I said sorry I can't help you good luck and good bye. :furious:


I feel your frustration. This is where it helps to have someone other than an owner answer the telephone. I can legitimately say the plumber alone costs more than that, not including all the costs associated with getting him to your home.

Mark is right, perhaps you could explain the difference between what you offer and the handyman offers.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> The handyman was to expensive!!!
> People I tell you this dude sounded cheap. I could tell by the tone in his voice.
> I got this call a few hours ago. Some dude I don't even want to say customer and him in the same sentence. Calls me up saying he bought a dishwasher at Lowes needs it installed. He talked to a handyman did not like his $25.00 hour rate. Calls me up asks if I can do it for less :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> I asked if he called any other plumbers he said no. I said sorry I can't help you good luck and good bye. :furious:


That is high for a handyhack:furious:, I think down here they are under 20. I explain to homeowners that if they use a unlicensed tradesman to perform jobs that require licensed professionals they risk alot. For example, say the HH floods their home, the HOs insurance may and probably will refuse their claim..and I'm almost 100% sure the HH carries no Liability insurance..


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> That is high for a handyhack:furious:, I think down here they are under 20. I explain to homeowners that if they use a unlicensed tradesman to perform jobs that require licensed professionals they risk alot. For example, say the HH floods their home, the HOs insurance may and probably will refuse their claim..and I'm almost 100% sure the HH carries no Liability insurance..


You know it. I just can't believe this guy thought hiring a plumber would be cheaper than a Handy hack. We get a bad rap for our prices were not crooks were trying to stay in business. Business costs money that Ad he found me in the phone book is not free. Oh well smile tomorrow is a new day. 
Today was not bad was a kitchen sink day. 4 clogged kitchen sink calls today :thumbsup: Easy money.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree with ToUtahNow and Plumbcrazy. Very good advice and this is what I try to do myself but this guy thought the handyclown was too high at $25 an hour and actually thought a licensed proffessional would be less than that! 

Holy smokes!:blink:

What a clown. I think I know who this guy is........
.




.




.




.




.




.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree with pipedoc. The caller is a festering scum of society, trying to milk somthing out of nothing, and leech off of others hard work. 
"_$25/hour is way too much for my miserly cheapskate pathetic loser attitude on life, can you do it for less?"_:blink:

_ "NO! ƒU©K øƒƒ @n∂ ∂ie!"_


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You calling me has cost me more than that already pal. Good luck.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

luke 6:30. "give to every man that asketh of thee: and of him that taketh away thy goods ask them not again". breid..............:rockon:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> I had an old lady tell me I was too expensive when i quoted $120 to rebuild her delta kitchen faucet. So i asked her how much she thought it would be. She replied $20. I told her I think that was the going rate back in the 40's today plumbers charge more than that to ring your door bell. I left. :laughing:


isn't the going rate for a new kitchen faucet (mid-range) about that? so why wouldn't it cost about as much to repair one?? sheesh.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> isn't the going rate for a .......


What is "the going rate" any way? Is that the going out of business rate?

I have never understood this term. The rate is based on my costs - not everone elses costs.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> What is "the going rate" any way? Is that the going out of business rate?
> 
> I have never understood this term. The rate is based on my costs - not everone elses costs.


I got asked that about a month ago by some priceshopping dickweed.
_"You charge THAT much? Huh, another company just gave me the same quote, is that the going rate?" :laughing:_
I was quiet for a second, trying to contain myself, then I responded, _" Sir, I don't really know what other companies charge, I just know that this is what I need to charge, to stay in business."_
He said he would keep calling around, I told him goodbye.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

The going rate - the shame of it all is the going rate is arrived by new plumbers opening up for business and calling other plumbers for their rates. Then they lower their price by $5. - $10./hr. Next plumber goes into business and lowers his price by another $5. - $10./hr. Then the established companies lower their rates to compete with the two new players. Every time someone starts up, the rate goes lower.

Why not start a new business and charge $5./hr.? Why keep undercutting the competition? It will only come back to haunt you and becomes the fast track to going out of business.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Lowering your price is EASY, raising it is HARD.

When I started my company, I started at the higher middle average and have raised it accordingly.

Material costs go up, fuel goes up, taxes go up, employee costs go up, etc. But we should not be able to raise our rates.........phooey.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> What is "the going rate" any way? Is that the going out of business rate?
> 
> I have never understood this term. The rate is based on my costs - not everone elses costs.


 The going rate is an average of what a particular job costs in your area.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> The going rate is an average of what a particular job costs in your area.


I don't want to get into an arguement here, BUT how is the going rate determined.

I have been plumbing at the same company since 1973 and I have yet to understand how the going rate is arrived at and like some one else said it doesn't really matter what another company charges, just what you charge to make a decent living to support you, your family, your emplyees and their families.

And no this was not a family owned business or at least no mine. Although I do own it now


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> I don't want to get into an arguement here, BUT how is the going rate determined.
> 
> I have been plumbing at the same company since 1973 and I have yet to understand how the going rate is arrived at and like some one else said it doesn't really matter what another company charges, just what you charge to make a decent living to support you, your family, your emplyees and their families.
> 
> And no this was not a family owned business or at least no mine. Although I do own it now


If you took your van in for new brakes and 4 shops would do it for 200 bucks and one shop says it will be 325.00. maybe the one shop has better mechanics and a higher overhead.....THAT DOES NOT MATTER TO THE CUSTOMER AND THE GOING RATE IS 200.00.
You cannot just charge ANYTHING and justify it because your overhead is high.....maybe reduce your overhead to compete...There IS a going rate for EVERYTHING thats readily available...LIKE A PLUMBER.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Cut overhead. HMMM

I guess the first thing we could do is cut out health insurance, since the goverment is going to pay for it. Other companies don't pay it why should we.

We don't need to keep our vehicles maintained. Why should we care if oil leaks on the clients driveway.

Uniforms. Naw we'll wear bibb overalls and a white t-shirt advertising the bar down the street.

If I don't take off that week to fishing or hunting I can do more jobs, maybe then I wont have to charge so much.

There are many places that overhead can be cut, but when you do something else is going to suffer. It may be your service, it could be somethng else.

Just because you have what is percieved high overhead maybe somthing that can't be avoided. ie: Loans, etc..

If your phones are not ringing and not booking jobs, the higher your prices will need to be and that doesn't matter how you price your work. 

Like I said before I am not here to argue, but I still do not understand the going rate especially when it comes to the trades.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> Cut overhead. HMMM
> 
> I guess the first thing we could do is cut out health insurance, since the goverment is going to pay for it. Other companies don't pay it why should we.
> 
> ...


You dont think theres a limit of how much you can charge and justify it with prices way higher than 5 other guys in town??? Then dont expect your phone to be ringing off the hook.....you will only work when its a corporate account who doesn't care how much the bill is or everyone else is working and the person cant get another plumber. There is a limit to what you can charge no matter the overhead,especially in lean times when peple are price shopping even more. I dont see why plumbers and other trades think they are so special as to they can charge anything they want...and when the customer complains about being ripped "The customer is cheap" I bet you shop everything you buy...what do they say about you??? Do you just call a supply house you have never delt with before and tell them to send you over 10,000 ft of copper without asking a price??? Why ask a price?? doesn't he deserve to make a profit too? He could charge you double what the other guy charges...maybe he has a high ass overhead.....you gonna do business with him? Now apply that with any trade...Do you call a random electrician and tell him to wire up your house and dont ask a price? By your terms he could charge you WHATEVER he wanted if you didn't ask a price. I mean so what he's triple what 5 other guys would do it for. Yu complain about it and his answer is "Well we have the best equipment and nice uniforms and we do a great job".......But when its all said and done...your just a PLUMBER and he's just an ELECTRICIAN...and there are limits to what you can charge. Would you let an electrician install a ceiling fan for 400.00 when you know damn good and well its a 200.00 job...just because the dumbass that wants 400.00 has a 10,000.00 a month ad in the phonebook and a new truck?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Bottom line is this. You can tell yourself and others that there is no such thing as "The going rate" But your customes are not stupid and everybody knows theres are going rate FOR EVERYTHING. So you can think what you like and meanwhile the rest of the world will pay the going rate.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> You dont think theres a limit of how much you can charge and justify it with prices way higher than 5 other guys in town??? Then dont expect your phone to be ringing off the hook.....you will only work when its a corporate account who doesn't care how much the bill is or everyone else is working and the person cant get another plumber.
> 
> I bet you shop everything you buy...what do they say about you??? Do you just call a supply house you have never delt with before and tell them to send you over 10,000 ft of copper without asking a price??? Why ask a price?? doesn't he deserve to make a profit too? He could charge you double what the other guy charges...maybe he has a high ass overhead.....you gonna do business with him? Now apply that with any trade...Do you call a random electrician and tell him to wire up your house and dont ask a price? By your terms he could charge you WHATEVER he wanted if you didn't ask a price. I mean so what he's triple what 5 other guys would do it for. Yu complain about it and his answer is "Well we have the best equipment and nice uniforms and we do a great job".......
> 
> Would you let an electrician install a ceiling fan for 400.00 when you know damn good and well its a 200.00 job...just because the dumbass that wants 400.00 has a 10,000.00 a month ad in the phonebook and a new truck?


I had to log back in to answer this.

We work for very few corporate accounts. Almost 90% of our work is residential

We order from 3 of the local supply house with one of them recieving the majority of our orders and they are hgher than the others. The supply house we don't buy from is because of their attitude. CUSTOMER SERVICE IS WHAT SELLS NOT PRICES at least to me.

I am in the service industry. I understand pricing. When I do call another trade of course I am going to ask what the job will cost, but I don't want an open ended contract. The same with supply houses I want to know the price. I don't have time to shop every item we purchase.

That part about the phones not ringing. Things maybe different in your area, but there are companies here that have closed up or went bankrupt because the phone sare not ringing. This is the worst I have ever seen it here. So like I said your cost of doing business goes up if your phones do not ring. 

So are you saying that the client shouldn't pay for you to drive a new company vehicle or pay for your advertising among other things.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I adjust my personal lifestyle as well as my business according to economic conditions.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres a prime example of "the going rate" and it happened with me personally. I go and buy some yellow squash and alot of other groceries at the store. I get home and start checking my receipt and see the damn squash was 4.75 a pound.....the week before the same squash was 2.25 a pound. My mother had purchased some the day after at another store for 2.15 a pound. I took the squash back and got a refund. I wasn't going to pay 10.00 for squash that should have cost 4.50......I took it back over the principle....they are not going to charge me double for the same product...I dont care how much they had to pay for it. Call me cheap if you want..I dont mind spending my money but dont try and steal it from me.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Heres a prime example of "the going rate" and it happened with me personally. I go and buy some yellow squash and alot of other groceries at the store. I get home and start checking my receipt and see the damn squash was 4.75 a pound.....the week before the same squash was 2.25 a pound. My mother had bught some the day after at another store for 2.15 a pound. I took the squash back and got a refund. i wasn;t going to pay 10.00 for squash that should have cost 4.50......I took it back over the principle....they are not going to charge me double for the same product...I dont care how much they had to pay for it.


Good thing you didn't get angry and squish your squash.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

What is the going rate for a hamburger or a steak where you live TM?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> You dont think theres a limit of how much you can charge and justify it with prices way higher than 5 other guys in town??? Then dont expect your phone to be ringing off the hook.....you will only work when its a corporate account who doesn't care how much the bill is or everyone else is working and the person cant get another plumber. There is a limit to what you can charge no matter the overhead,especially in lean times when peple are price shopping even more. I dont see why plumbers and other trades think they are so special as to they can charge anything they want...and when the customer complains about being ripped "The customer is cheap" I bet you shop everything you buy...what do they say about you??? Do you just call a supply house you have never delt with before and tell them to send you over 10,000 ft of copper without asking a price??? Why ask a price?? doesn't he deserve to make a profit too? He could charge you double what the other guy charges...maybe he has a high ass overhead.....you gonna do business with him? Now apply that with any trade...Do you call a random electrician and tell him to wire up your house and dont ask a price? By your terms he could charge you WHATEVER he wanted if you didn't ask a price. I mean so what he's triple what 5 other guys would do it for. Yu complain about it and his answer is "Well we have the best equipment and nice uniforms and we do a great job".......But when its all said and done...your just a PLUMBER and he's just an ELECTRICIAN...and there are limits to what you can charge. Would you let an electrician install a ceiling fan for 400.00 when you know damn good and well its a 200.00 job...just because the dumbass that wants 400.00 has a 10,000.00 a month ad in the phonebook and a new truck?


 Classic! :laughing:

Every now and again, as plumbers, we need to ask ourselfs. 

Would I want to hire me ?:blink: 

Do I provide better overall value than the bulk of my competition? 

Are you being honest with yourself?

I ask myself the above questions all of the time.

I gotta stop talking to myself......


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Heres a prime example of "the going rate" and it happened with me personally. I go and buy some yellow squash and alot of other groceries at the store. I get home and start checking my receipt and see the damn squash was 4.75 a pound.....the week before the same squash was 2.25 a pound. My mother had purchased some the day after at another store for 2.15 a pound. I took the squash back and got a refund. I wasn't going to pay 10.00 for squash that should have cost 4.50......I took it back over the principle....they are not going to charge me double for the same product...I dont care how much they had to pay for it. Call me cheap if you want..I dont mind spending my money but dont try and steal it from me.


 
My time to return the squash would be worth more than $5.50 (actually would be less than that) you "saved."


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> What is the going rate for a hamburger or a steak where you live TM?


 What kinda steak and what kinda burger? Be real descriptive.:laughing:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> If you took your van in for new brakes and 4 shops would do it for 200 bucks and one shop says it will be 325.00. maybe the one shop has better mechanics and a higher overhead.....THAT DOES NOT MATTER TO THE CUSTOMER AND THE GOING RATE IS 200.00.
> You cannot just charge ANYTHING and justify it because your overhead is high.....maybe reduce your overhead to compete...There IS a going rate for EVERYTHING thats readily available...LIKE A PLUMBER.


That is where you are wrong TM. It does matter to me and many others out there. If I knew the were better mechanics, I wouldn't give a rats behind over the $125.00 difference. Especially when it comes to my brakes.

I do not shop based on price. I shop based on cost. Big difference between the two.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> What kinda steak and what kinda burger? Be real descriptive.:laughing:


Ahhh, what kind of plumbing service? Be real descriptive. :thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

And their off :scooter: :scooter:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> That is where you are wrong TM. It does matter to me and many others out there. If I knew the were better mechanics, I wouldn't give a rats behind over the $125.00 difference. Especially when it comes to my brakes.
> 
> I do not shop based on price. I shop based on cost. Big difference between the two.


 Aslong as he's a certified mechanic in a valid business I dont hafta have the best.....just a man that will do the job correct and you dont hafta have a master mechanic to do a brake job. Do you take you work truck to the Dealer for everything???
.........................................................................................
Now what kinda burger and what kinda steak.....Please tell me what kind you prefer and the weight of each.:laughing: I'll cook it for you flat rate after you tell me that:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Ahhh, what kind of plumbing service? Be real descriptive. :thumbsup:


 OK I will be. I need a 2007 toto drake ballcock replaced with a toilet supply and flapper.....OK now how much sir??? I live 5 miles from your shop and you can come at your pleasure????? How much?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> And their off :scooter: :scooter:


 :laughing: I love it


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> OK I will be. I need a 2007 toto drake ballcock replaced with a toilet supply and flapper.....OK now how much sir??? I live 5 miles from your shop and you can come at your pleasure????? How much?


Sorry TM. You couldn't afford me. Try one of those cheap guys. My clients are looking for quality and are not as concerned with price as you are. :laughing:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh, forgot to add TM that we are a Kobi beef company. McDonalds is what your looking for.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Oh, forgot to add TM that we are a Kobi beef company. McDonalds is what your looking for.


 Well maybe you should learn to spell it before you start taking orders for it. J/k I couldn't resist it...I tried.:jester:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Well maybe you should learn to spell it before you start taking orders for it. J/k I couldn't resist it...I tried.:jester:


Touche Tm.

I know I spelled that right. Now if I could just figure out how to get the punctuation mark over the e all will be good. :thumbsup:


----------

